# الحمد لله نجحت اليوم فى اختبار الpmp



## m..ali (4 يناير 2011)

*دورة في ال pmp*

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ameer salah (9 يناير 2011)

ارجو الافادة بالتالي: 
متوسط اسعار التأهيل للامتحان في المراكز التدريبية 
رسوم الامتحان في pmp 
رسوم الشهادة او اي رسوم اضافية ان وجدت (بالدولار أو الريال )
والشروط كاملة لدخول الامتحان .. ولكم الشكر


----------



## Jamal (11 يناير 2011)

sweeswed قال:


> سويد المحمود
> يمكن لاي شخص طموح الحصول على شهادة ادارة المشاريع حتى لو كان لم يعمل ب ادارة المشاريع من قبل و بدون دورات تدريبة من المعاهد و بذلك يمكن توفير المال ايضاً و ذلك باتباع الخطوات الاساسية لتالية:
> بعد تنظيم الوقت اليومي يجب تخصيص 4-5 ساعات يوميا للتفرغ للدراسة و يمكن تقلقل ساعات النوم في هذة الفترة و ذلك حسب وضع العمل و العائلة و المحيط العام و يجب الالتزام و التخللي عن كافة الاجازات اللي تزيد مدتها عن 3 ايام من اجل ان لا ينقطع سلسلة الافكار.
> 1- قراءة كتاب موسع يعطي مدخل و شرح كامل عن كتاب ادارة المشاريع المطلوب في الامتحان و هناك كتب كثيرة في هذا المجال و خاصة كتاب first head .هذا الكتاب 750 صفحة يجب قراءته مرتين و حل جميع التدريبات و هو ملئي بالصور فلا داعي للقلق من الحجم بمعدل 20 صفحة باليوم يجب ان ينتهي الكتاب و الاعادة خلال شهرين .
> ...



مبروك النجاح
هل من امكانية رفع الكتاب الاول
وشكرا


----------



## محمد محمود السعيد (13 يناير 2011)

متأسف عن التأخير في الرد نظرا لعملي الشاق 

تجربتي مع PMP كالآتي 

عليكم بمرجع وحيد بالإضافة إلى كتاب pmbok (كنت استخدم كتاب ريتا 
ركزت في المذاكرة لمدة 6 شهور طبعا أيام الاجازات فقط لأني لم اتفرغ للمذاكرة 
من الشهر الثالث بدأت أحل اسئلة بمعنى آخر ذاكرت الاسئلة حيث ان حل الاسئلة ومذاكرتها تثبت المعلومة 
العمليات هامة جدا ولازم تربطها ببعض فمثلا مخرجات عملية تكون مدخل عملية أخرى 
الإمتحان يعتمد على فهمك لعلوم الادارة 
استغرق الامتحان معى 3ساعات ونصف ساعة

بالتوفيق


----------



## زياد ابوزيد (14 يناير 2011)

*سؤال هام للاخوة الذين ادوا امتحان ال pmp!!!!*

نرجو من الاخوة الذين ادوا الإمتحان من قبل ان يضعوا لنا السيناريو الخاص بالإمتحان منذ وصولك الى مركز الامتحان مرورا بتقديم الاوراق الخاصة بالممتحن و حتى الإنتهاء.
حث اننى علمت انه توجد فترة تجريبية مدتها 15 دقيقة و بها بعض الاسئلة لن تحسب الإجابة الخاصة بها في الدرجات فلا ادري هل ما فهمته صح ام خطا؟
و ما هى الاوراق لاتي ستقدم الى مركز الامتحان؟
و شكرا لمروركم الكريم


----------



## Jordan079 (17 يناير 2011)

أسامة م ز قال:


> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t90504-7.html
> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:*
> 
> *أخوتي الكرام كنت قد كتبت جزء من تجربتي بالنجاح بشهادة مدير مشروع محترف **pmp** في مشاركة سابقة موجودة بالرابط http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t129335.html*​
> ...



شكراً جزيلاً ...............​


----------



## anass81 (17 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع المفيد والرائع


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (17 يناير 2011)

*الخطوة التالية بعد الـ PMP .. نصائحكم .. PgMP ؟ .. RMP ؟ .. SP ؟*

السلام عليكم

الحمد لله و الشكر له اجتزت امتحان الـ PMP بنجاح منذ فترة قريبة
و الآن أفكر في المرحلة التالية ..
و بصراحة فكرت في الـ PMP-RMP .. و فكرت أيضا في الشهادات الأخرى .. و لكن خفت من شغلة واحدة بصراحة 
كيف أصف خبرتي في مجال إدارة المخاطر ؟ .. و نفس الكلام ينطبق على الـ PMP-SP و الـ PgMP ؟
و تريدون الصراحة .. ليست لدي خبرة في إدارة المخاطر كمسمى و كمهام واضحة يطلق عليها هذا الاسم .. و لا أظن أن هذا الشيء موجود في أغلب الشركات العربية .. 
و تريدون الصراحة الأجرأ ! .. حتى خبرتي في إدارة المشاريع التي سجلتها أثناء تقديمي للـ PMP لا تتوافق مع منهجية الـ PMI .. 
يعني الإخوان اللي أخذوا الشهادة يعلمون أنه أثناء التقديم يجب أن تسجل عدد الساعات التي استهلكتها خلال إدارة مشروع ما في مجال الـ Initiating ، و كذلك التخطيط ، و التنفيذ ، و المتابعة ، ثم الإغلاق .
فهل صحيح أننا نتعامل مع المشاريع بهذه الدقة و هذا التفصيل و هذه الاحترافية ؟
ما أدري يمكن الإخوان الذين يعملون في شركات المقاولات لديهم هذا التفصيل الدقيق 

على كل حال .. المهم الآن .. هل يمكنني تسجيل خبرتي في إدارة المخاطر في طلب التقديم بطريقة وصف ما كان يمكن أن أقوم به خلال مشاريعي التي أشرفت عليها للتعامل مع المخاطر ؟
يعني .. أستذكر مشاريعي التي أشرفت عليها .. و أستذكر المخاطر التي كان يمكن أن أتعامل معها بطريقة احترافية ، ثم أسجل هذه الخبرة الجديدة .. هي خبرة غير حقيقية و لكنها دمج لما تعلمته الآن مع خبرتي السابقة .. يعني ..... بيضاء ! 

نفس الفكرة مع الـ PgMP .. فأنا أشرفت على أكثر من مشروع .. فأحاول أن أجعل بينها خط يجمع بينها بحيث أستطيع وصفها على أنها برنامج ! 

ما رأيكم


----------



## Jordan079 (17 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ...

أنا الان أمر بنفس الشعور .. رغم الدراسة والخبرة العملية الا ان بعض الاسئله جعلتني أعيد حساباتي بشأن التقدم للامتحان بعد أن حجزته 

هل يوجد عدد محدد من المحاولات لتأجيل الامتحان ؟


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (17 يناير 2011)

و عليكم السلام

أجلت مرتين و بدون مشاكل و الحمد لله

عدد مرات التأجيل المسموح به هو مرتان .. يعني تضع موعد ، ثم تؤجله ( أو تلغيه ) ، ثم تضع موعد ثاني ثم تؤجله أو تلغيه ، المرة الثالثة ثابتة لا تستطيع بعدها التغيير . و هذا الكلام على طول السنة اللي انت فيها eligible و إلا تحتاج بعدها إلى تقديم من جديد ( ما أدري عن المبلغ اللي دفعته هل سيحسب لك أم يروح عليك أم تعطى خصم في التقديم الجديد ) .

بالنسبة للاختبار .. و الله شوف .. أنا تعبت من كثر الدراسة و من التخوف .. فقلت يا رجال أشغلت نفسي و أشغلت أهلي معي ، خليني أتقدم للاختبار و أتوكل على الله و اللي يصير يصير .. ايش راح يصير يعني .. أرسب .. عادي كسبت المعلومات و المعرفة و لعلي أقدم مرة ثانية و أخسر 2000 مرة ثانية و أجيبها بإذن الله .. أقلها كسبت التجربة للاختبار الحقيقي و كسرت حاجز الخوف .. و كانت نسبة ثقتي في نفسي 50% .. يعني حاط احتمال إني راح أفشل .. لكني ما صدقت يوم انتهيت من الاختبار و أجد كلمة PASS .. يا هوه لا يكون فيه خطأ و لا شي .. أكيد الكلام هذا ؟! .. و أروح أقرأ من جديد .. و الحمد لله جاءني شعور بالفرحة لا يوصف .. و الحمد لله و الشكر له .


----------



## يسرى191 (17 يناير 2011)

أ بـو بـد ر قال:


> و عليكم السلام
> 
> أجلت مرتين و بدون مشاكل و الحمد لله
> 
> ...


 
لا تؤجل الامتحان فامتحان ريتا ليس بمقياس و يختلف تماما عن ما سوف تجده فى الامتحان 
و اتفق فى الرأى مع ابو بدر

و بعدين هو افيه اتنين ابو بدر و لا ايه يا جماعة


----------



## Jordan079 (17 يناير 2011)

أ بـو بـد ر قال:


> و عليكم السلام
> 
> أجلت مرتين و بدون مشاكل و الحمد لله
> 
> ...


 بارك الله فيك اخي ,,,,, 
وان شالله ربنا يقدم اللي فيه الخير ,,


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (17 يناير 2011)

هههه

أ بـو بـد ر شخص واحد
و لكن هذا الموضوع قديم له تقريبا سنة
و أخونا Jordan ترك موضوعي اللي قبل كم ساعة و رفع موضوعي القديم 

أدعوكم لزيارة الرابط التالي و إفادتي بارك الله فيكم

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t244030.html


----------



## مجدي مختار (17 يناير 2011)

الي الاخ العزيز
انا دخلت امتحان PMP والحمدلله اجتزت هذا الامتحان من المرة الاولي.نصيحتي لك ان تختبرنفسك مع امتحانات ريتا ولعدد ثلاث امتحانات علي الاقل ولو كانت النسبة اللي انت سجلتها اكبر من 75% اعرف انك اصبحت جاهز لدخول الامتحان.يمكنك حجز الامتحان من برومتريك مع دعم اللغة العربية وهيكون مفيدلك قوي وخاصة عند التلاعب في الالفاظ في اللغة الانجليزية.يمكن ايضا عمل بحث علي النت عن lessons learned وهتلاقي حاجات مفيدة جدا


----------



## Jamal (18 يناير 2011)

مجدي مختار قال:


> الي الاخ العزيز
> انا دخلت امتحان pmp والحمدلله اجتزت هذا الامتحان من المرة الاولي.نصيحتي لك ان تختبرنفسك مع امتحانات ريتا ولعدد ثلاث امتحانات علي الاقل ولو كانت النسبة اللي انت سجلتها اكبر من 75% اعرف انك اصبحت جاهز لدخول الامتحان.يمكنك حجز الامتحان من برومتريك مع دعم اللغة العربية وهيكون مفيدلك قوي وخاصة عند التلاعب في الالفاظ في اللغة الانجليزية.يمكن ايضا عمل بحث علي النت عن lessons learned وهتلاقي حاجات مفيدة جدا



نرجو افادتنا عن هذه الدروس والنصائح
وشكرا لك


----------



## مصعب صالح (18 يناير 2011)

اخي ايد ان اسألك ما هي المتطلبات للحصول على شهادة pmp
الخبرة و غير ذلك 
ارجوا منك افادتي ومساعدتي


----------



## عمادعبداللة (18 يناير 2011)

pgmp اعتقد انها اقوى وافضل الشهادات على الاطلاق وانصحك كذلك ب MBA in project management


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (19 يناير 2011)

أ بـو بـد ر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> الحمد لله و الشكر له اجتزت امتحان الـ pmp بنجاح منذ فترة قريبة
> و الآن أفكر في المرحلة التالية ..
> ...


 
السلام عليكم

لا أدري هل موضوعي هذا يصنف كتجربة اختبار pmp ؟؟ أو حتى سؤال عن الـ pmp ؟؟ أو عن دورة إدارة مشاريع ؟؟
لماذا تقتل المواضيع أخي فاروق ؟؟
لا تعجبك مواضيع الـ pmp أو فيها رائحة الـ pmp ، اطلب فتح قسم جديد كما اقترحت سابقا قبل أن تصبح مشرفا و أرحنا يا أخي ، أما أن تقتل هذه المواضيع بهذه الطريقة !
يا أخي أنت تعلم أن المواضيع و ردودها لها تواريخ متداخلة فإن جمعتها في موضوع واحد ، ضاعت الطاسة ! أو تشربكت الدنيا ! فكل من له موضوع و يريد متابعة الردود عليه سيضيع بطريقتك هذه .


----------



## Jordan079 (19 يناير 2011)

*لعام 2011 : تجارب الناجحين في الـ pmp واستفسارات الأعضاء*

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله .........

الاخوة الكرام .. بالبداية أشكركم جميعاً على جهودكم لاثراء المنتدى عبر تلك السنوات التي مضت

لكن موضوع تجارب الناجحين في PMP اصبح بحلة غير مقروؤة نتيجة دمج المواضيع و تداخل المشاركات بين موضوع واخر
كما انه عدد صفحاته ضخم 114 صفحة !!!!!! 

كما ان هناك مواضيع تم دمجها تعود لعام 2005 
و كلنا نعرف انه بعام 2008 تم اصدار نسخة جديده من كتاب pmbok 
فهنا أيضاً اصبح تداخل للمواضيع القديمة مع الجديده .....

أرجو اغلاق الموضوع و البدء بطرح مواضيع عاديه كل حسب طريقته 
ولا ان يتم دمجها مع بعض لتداخل الموضيق وقتئذ


----------



## مهندس سيمنز (19 يناير 2011)

*كيفية التقديم لامتحان ال pmp وتعبئة الفورمة؟؟*

السلام عليكم

رجاءا اريد ان اعرف كيفية التقديم لامتحان ال pmp وكيفية التسجيل وكيفية تعبئة الفورمة للساعات


----------



## mohammedsharaby (19 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## sameh79 (20 يناير 2011)

أخي العزيز ، يتم التقديم للأمتحان عن طريق الموقع الالكتروني ل pmi ومرفق اليك ملف لكيفية حساب ساعات الخبره المطلوبه وقد أستخدمته من قبل في التقدم للأمتحان ، وبالتوفيق لك


----------



## Jordan079 (20 يناير 2011)

mohammedsharaby قال:


> جزاك الله خير


 اهلاً اخي ,,,,,


----------



## anass81 (20 يناير 2011)

شريف مصطفى إبراهيم قال:


> أخي الفاضل المهندس / عبد الرحمن
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خيرا اخي شريف على هذه الاجابة المفيدة وعلى هذا الموقع الرائع :12:


----------



## anass81 (20 يناير 2011)

jordan079 قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله .........
> 
> الاخوة الكرام .. بالبداية أشكركم جميعاً على جهودكم لاثراء المنتدى عبر تلك السنوات التي مضت
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم

أتفق معك فيما ذهبت إليه لأن الموضوع اصبح كما يقولون بالمثل الشامي " ضايعة الطاسة" نتيجة دمج عدة مواضيع فيه وصار من الصعب البحث عن المعلومة المفيدة نظراً لكثرة المشاركات وتداخلها زمنياً
من الممكن الابقاء على هذا الموضوع كمرجع مع عدم دمج اية مواضيع جديدة فيه مرة أخرى

بانتظار رأي مشرفي القسم :78:


----------



## عمر الفاروق (20 يناير 2011)

*رد الاشراف*

_اشكركم جميعا علي تفاعلكم واتمني أن يمتد ليشمل جميع الموضوعات بالمنتدي.... وبخصوص تجارب الاخوة الحاصلين علي الـ pmp فاليكم التالي : 
1- تم غلق الموضوع القديم .
2- تم افتتاح موضوع جديد ومثبت لتداول كل ما يخص الـ pmp من استفسارات واسئلة .

يسعدنا كاشراف اهتمامكم مع وعد بتنفيذ كافة مساهماتكم واقتراحاتكم .

الاشراف 
عمر الفاروق_


----------



## عمر الفاروق (20 يناير 2011)

_وتكريما للاخوة الأعزاء الاردن 079، وانس81،ومحمد شرابي تم اختيار هذا الموضوع لتثبيته مع تعديل العنوان ليتناسب مع طرحه بشكل جديد .

الاشراف_


----------



## safys (20 يناير 2011)

اين اماكن اختبار الـ pmp فى مصر


----------



## anass81 (20 يناير 2011)

عمر الفاروق قال:


> _وتكريما للاخوة الأعزاء الاردن 079، وانس81،ومحمد شرابي تم اختيار هذا الموضوع لتثبيته مع تعديل العنوان ليتناسب مع طرحه بشكل جديد ._
> 
> _الاشراف_


 
السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك , وان كنت أرى في المشاركة الأولى دعاية مخالفة لشروط الموقع


----------



## nofal (21 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## زياد ابوزيد (21 يناير 2011)

*ما هو افضل مرجع للاسئلة قبل الإمتحان؟*

ما هو افضل كتاب لمراجعة الاسئلة الخاصة بامتحان pmp ؟
و هل اسئلة fastrack و test bank في نفس مستوى اسئلة الإمتحان الحقيقي؟
و هل فعلا تصلح لي لأن اقيم مستواى؟
شكرا للجميع


----------



## عمر الفاروق (21 يناير 2011)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك , وان كنت أرى في المشاركة الأولى دعاية مخالفة لشروط الموقع





_
تم حذف المشاركة المخالفة وشكرا لك علي لفت انتباهي لها.

عمر الفاروق_


----------



## زيكو باشا (21 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اود ان اسأل يا اخوانى ان كان هناك اصدارات متعددة من كتاب ريتا ام لا.......وان كان كذلك فما هو احدث اصدار متوافق مع الاصدار الرابع من PMBOK وهل من احد يعلم اى موقع تم رفع الكتاب عليه لامكانية تنزيله.وكذلك لبرنامج Fast track
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## anass81 (21 يناير 2011)

زيكو باشا قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اود ان اسأل يا اخوانى ان كان هناك اصدارات متعددة من كتاب ريتا ام لا.......وان كان كذلك فما هو احدث اصدار متوافق مع الاصدار الرابع من PMBOK وهل من احد يعلم اى موقع تم رفع الكتاب عليه لامكانية تنزيله.وكذلك لبرنامج Fast track
> وجزاكم الله خيرا


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا رابط لاخر نسخة من كتاب ريتا (6th edition) المتوافق مع الاصدار الرابع

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t180588.html


----------



## عمر الفاروق (22 يناير 2011)

_منقول : من مشاركة للزميل محمد فتحي حامد





السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بالرابط نسخة من Rita يمكن البحث بها وأخذ copy من النص وخلافه للإستفادة
والله الموفق

http://www.mediafire.com/?4lb0452s4sz9a6y





مع خالص الشكر .

الاشراف_


----------



## مهندس محمد زكى (22 يناير 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

كيف حالكم يااخوانى واتمنى ان تكونو باحسن الاحوال ان شاء الله
فان هذه اول مشاركة لى فى المنتدى واتمنى من العلى القدير ان تكون بداية موفقة ان شاء الله فى سبيل طاعة الله والقرب منه ان شاء الله
فانى قد نويت ان ابدأ بالاستذكار لامتحان pmp وقد وضعت لنفسى ثلاثة اشياء للمذاكرة:
1-كتاب pmbok
2- كتاب ريتا
3- تدريبات فاست تراك
فهل من احد الناجحين فى اختبار pmp ان يفيدنى اذا ما كانت هذه الاشياء كافية ام لا واذا لم تكن كذلك فليرشدنى مشكورا الى الصواب....
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Jamal (23 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## ramy1980 (25 يناير 2011)

*خبرتى مع شهادة pmp*

لقد إجتزت بفضل الله إمتحان ال pmp من شهرين تقريباً, وإليكم تجربتى فى نقاط موجزة :-

المراجع العلمية: PMBOK (قراءة مرتين بتمعن) , Head First (مذاكرة مرتين)
الأسئلة والإمتحانات: FASTrac v6 , Examcentral.com , PMStudy
الخطوات: بدأت بمذاكرة كتاب Head First على مدار ستة أشهر, ثم حصلت على الدورة التدريبية المؤهلة للإمتحان, ثم قرأت PMBOK مرتين على مدار شهرين يتخللهم حل أسئلة متنوعة, ثم بدأت مرحلة حل إمتحانات مكثفة على مدار 3 أشهر قبل الإمتحان.
المدة الزمنية: 9 أشهر من بدء المذاكرة حتى دخول الإمتحان.
الإمتحان: 70% من الأسئلة كانت مختصرة وبسيطة , 20% من الأسئلة متوسطة الصعوبة ومكونة من سطرين , 10% من الأسئلة تحتاج وقت كثير للتفكير ولكنها مختصرة.(ملحوظة: لا وجود للأسئلة الطويلة جداً كالتى فى برنامج FASTrac v6).
اليوم السابق للإمتحان: قمت بحل إمتحان أخير إنتهيت فى نفس توقيت الإمتحان الرئيسى من الساعة 9.00 صباحاً حتى الساعة 1.00 ظهراً, وتوقفت تماماً عن المذاكرة أو حل الأسئلة بعد ذلك مع أخذ قسط كافى من النوم قبل الإمتحان.
يوم الإمتحان: توجهت لمركز الإمتحان قبل الموعد بنصف ساعة, قاعة الإمتحان عبارة عن غرفة كبيرة بها مايقرب من 40 كمبيوتر موزعين على صفوف يفصل بينها قواطيع خشبية وليس من الضرورة أن تكون جميع الكمبيوترات مشغولة, ملحق بقاعة الإمتحان غرفة أخرى لها شباك زجاجى على القاعة للمراقبة بالإضافة الى شبكة من الكاميرات والميكروفونات, يتم تفريغ الجيوب وكافة المتعلقات الشخصية بهذة الغرفة قبل الدخول للإمتحان.
إستراتيجية الإمتحان: خصصت دقيقة واحدة لكل سؤال, مع وضع علامة الرجوع على الأسئلة التى ستستغرق منى وقت أطول فى الحل ولكن بعد وضع إجابة مبدئية لها,بهذه الإستراتيجية توفر عندى 40 دقيقة فى نهاية الإمتحان تم إستغلال 10 دقائق منها للذهاب للحمام فى منتصف الإمتحان و 30 دقيقة لحل الأسئلة التى تم وضع علامة الرجوع عليها.
بعد الإمتحان: تظهر النتيجة بعد الإمتحان مباشرة, قام المركز بإعطائى ورقة معتمدة تفيد نجاحى فى الإمتحان الحمدلله لحين وصول الشهادة خلال فترة من شهر إلى شهرين.
فى النهاية: حاولت تأدية شكر واجب لله عز وجل على توفيقى, ثم لأسرتى على تحملها لى طوال الفترة الماضية, ثم لنفسى مكافأةً لها على مجهودها
تلك كانت تجربتى مع شهادة PMP , أرجو أن تكون مفيدة للأخوة الزملاء مثلما كانت خبرات وتجارب السابقين نعم العون لى.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## عمر الفاروق (25 يناير 2011)

اهلا بك اخ رامي وشكرا علي تجربتك


----------



## anass81 (25 يناير 2011)

ramy1980 قال:


> لقد إجتزت بفضل الله إمتحان ال pmp من شهرين تقريباً, وإليكم تجربتى فى نقاط موجزة :-
> 
> المراجع العلمية: PMBOK (قراءة مرتين بتمعن) , Head First (مذاكرة مرتين)
> الأسئلة والإمتحانات: FASTrac v6 , Examcentral.com , PMStudy
> ...


 
السلام عليكم اخي رامي

بداية , أبارك لك نجاحك هذا والجهد الكبير الذي قمت به من أجل التحضير

لي سؤال لو سمحت لي, هل من الضروري حفظ ال input وال output وال tools and technics للعمليات عن ظهر قلب(بصم بالسوري ) او أن الفهم وحده ممكن أن يفيد ؟
هل واجهتك في الفحص اسئلة تتطلب هذا الحفظ ؟

وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ramy1980 (26 يناير 2011)

أخى الفاضل أنس
لقد وجدت نفسى فى البداية متجهاً نحو حفظ ال Inputs & Outputs & Tools ولكن مع تكرار المذاكرة أصبح التوجه للفهم أكثر, فى النهاية وجدت أن الحفظ والفهم حاضرين بنسب مختلفة.
فى حالتى مثلاً شعرت بأن الحفظ يمثل 30% من مجهودى, وساعدنى على ذلك ملف سوف أقوم بتحميله ليستفيد منه الزملاء يجمع كل العمليات بمدخلاتها ومخرجاتها وأدواتها فى لوحة واحدة قمت بطباعتها بمقاس (A0) لتصبح أمامى بصورة دائمة.
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله...


----------



## ramy1980 (26 يناير 2011)

*PMP chart*

ملف جيد يوضح جميع ال Inputs & Outputs & Tools لل42 عملية الخاصة بإدارة المشروعات والعلاقات بينهم.


----------



## مهندس محمد زكى (26 يناير 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا*

جزاك الله خيرا اخ رامى وجعل اعمالك فى موازين حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## anass81 (26 يناير 2011)

ramy1980 قال:


> أخى الفاضل أنس
> لقد وجدت نفسى فى البداية متجهاً نحو حفظ ال Inputs & Outputs & Tools ولكن مع تكرار المذاكرة أصبح التوجه للفهم أكثر, فى النهاية وجدت أن الحفظ والفهم حاضرين بنسب مختلفة.
> فى حالتى مثلاً شعرت بأن الحفظ يمثل 30% من مجهودى, وساعدنى على ذلك ملف سوف أقوم بتحميله ليستفيد منه الزملاء يجمع كل العمليات بمدخلاتها ومخرجاتها وأدواتها فى لوحة واحدة قمت بطباعتها بمقاس (A0) لتصبح أمامى بصورة دائمة.
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله...



السلام عليكم اخي رامي 

جزاك الله خيرا على ردك وعلى هذا الملف المفيد
كما فهمت من كلامك , فهناك اسئلة مباشرة في الامتحان عن ال Inputs & Outputs & Tools
أليس كذلك؟


----------



## ramy1980 (27 يناير 2011)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي رامي
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا على ردك وعلى هذا الملف المفيد
> كما فهمت من كلامك , فهناك اسئلة مباشرة في الامتحان عن ال inputs & outputs & tools
> أليس كذلك؟


 السلام عليكم أخى أنس
بالفعل يوجد فى الإمتحان أسئلة مباشرة عن المدخلات والمخرجات والأدوات لايستغرق حلها ثوانى , وهى أسئلة مضمونة بإذن الله.


----------



## anass81 (27 يناير 2011)

ramy1980 قال:


> السلام عليكم أخى أنس
> بالفعل يوجد فى الإمتحان أسئلة مباشرة عن المدخلات والمخرجات والأدوات لايستغرق حلها ثوانى , وهى أسئلة مضمونة بإذن الله.



وعليكم السلام اخي رامي

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا على اجابتك السريعة


----------



## al zamil (28 يناير 2011)

شباب الف شكر على الموضوع المميز 
احب ان انبه لان الامتحان ليس بالضرورة ان تكون الاسئلة قصيرة وسهلة الحل لانى اختبرت امتحان طويل وبه العديد من الاسئلة الطويلة والتى تتوى على الكثير من اللغة صعبة الفهم
كما ان ليس من السهل اكمال الامتحان معها بسهولة اما ما استخلصته من تجاربى السابقة ان عليك ان تفهم او بالاحرى تشعر بالمشروع والسلوك الذى يجب ان يمارس بطريقة جيدة وان تستحضر المشروع فى زهنك بكل المتطلبات التى ترغب فى استخدامها لادارة المشروع بطريقة مميزة
كما ان الممارسات الغير سليمة فى ادارة المشروع عليك تداركها ومعرفة مسبباتها وان تحاول ان تستخدم ذلك فى مشاريعك التى تديرها والا ليس هنالك معنى حتى لحصولك على الشهادة واستمرارك فى نفس الممارسات الخاطئة


----------



## ramie (17 فبراير 2011)

الأخوة الأعزاء
ما هوFASTrac v6 , Examcentral.com , PMStudy
HEAD FIRST
والتي أضافها الأخ رامي


----------



## Jordan079 (19 فبراير 2011)

أ بـو بـد ر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> الحمد لله و الشكر له اجتزت امتحان الـ pmp بنجاح منذ فترة قريبة
> و الآن أفكر في المرحلة التالية ..
> ...


 
العيديد من الاصدقاء ينصحوني بالتقدم لامتحان rmp, sp mp
من pmi
نفس التساؤلات ... ما التالي ؟؟ هل هذا الوقت المناسب للتقدم للامتحان ؟!


----------



## anass81 (23 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم

بفضل الله , نجحت بالامتحان البارحة 

لمن لديه سؤال , فليتفضل


----------



## Jordan079 (23 فبراير 2011)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> بفضل الله , نجحت بالامتحان البارحة
> 
> لمن لديه سؤال , فليتفضل


 ما شاء الله .. مبروك يا بطل و منها للأعلى


----------



## الزين طه (23 فبراير 2011)

am gonna sit for the exam oh 5 April . and am worry about the long questions,and are they smiler to that in rita fastrak


----------



## ramie (24 فبراير 2011)

كيف يمكنني الحصول على rita fastrak


----------



## ramie (24 فبراير 2011)

كيف يمكنني الحصول على rita fastrak


----------



## Brave Heart (24 فبراير 2011)

انا عندي سؤال لأصحاب الخبرة
أنا عملت دورة التحضير لامتحان ال pmp
و ذلك من سنة تقريبا
و أنوي الان التقدم للامتحان 
فهل يحق لي التقدم للمتحان مباشرة
ام علي ان اعيد الدورة التحضيرية؟؟


----------



## anass81 (25 فبراير 2011)

brave heart قال:


> انا عندي سؤال لأصحاب الخبرة
> أنا عملت دورة التحضير لامتحان ال pmp
> و ذلك من سنة تقريبا
> و أنوي الان التقدم للامتحان
> ...



السلام عليكم

يحق لك التقدم للامتحان دون إعادة الدورة , لا مشكلة في ذلك 
المشكلة انك بحاجة لتجديد معلوماتك ومراجعة ما قد درسته في تلك الدورة


----------



## anass81 (25 فبراير 2011)

jordan079 قال:


> ما شاء الله .. مبروك يا بطل و منها للأعلى



الله يبارك فيك ويجزيك خيرا على مساعدتك


----------



## anass81 (25 فبراير 2011)

ramie قال:


> كيف يمكنني الحصول على rita fastrak



السلام عليكم

تفضل 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t225138.html

للتنصيب , اتبع التعليمات في هذه المشاركة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t225138.html#post1985347


----------



## anass81 (25 فبراير 2011)

الزين طه قال:


> am gonna sit for the exam oh 5 April . and am worry about the long questions,and are they smiler to that in rita fastrak



السلام عليكم

أسئلة Rita في الغالب أصعب وأطول مما قد تجده في الامتحان ولكنها مفيدة في فهم الكتاب وطريقة التفكير الصحيحة


----------



## محمد نصرالله (25 فبراير 2011)

مشكورين على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## الزين طه (26 فبراير 2011)

thanks ANAS
wish 
me luck


----------



## Brave Heart (28 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على التوضيح
و انا الان اقوم بمراجعة المواضيع التي اخذتها بالدورة
و جزاك الله الخير كله


----------



## عادل الفيصل (1 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وفقك الله


----------



## muhmad elshaikh (7 مارس 2011)

الله يباركلك


----------



## muhmad elshaikh (7 مارس 2011)

أ بـو بـد ر قال:


> و عليكم السلام
> 
> أجلت مرتين و بدون مشاكل و الحمد لله
> 
> ...



الف مبروك يا أخونا أبو بدر وعقبالنا ان شاء الله


----------



## samsoon_82 (13 مارس 2011)

شكرً على المجهود يا باشمهندس


----------



## مهندس محمد زكى (14 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجعل افاداتك فى موازين حسناتك


----------



## hebazien (14 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا كنت عايزة اتقدم لاخذ كورس وشهادة pmp من الاسكندرية - مصر
ارجو الافادة بافضل الاماكن التي يمكن الحصول علي الشهادة منها و التكلفة وعدد الساعات واي معلومات اخري 
وشكراً


----------



## hebazien (16 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا كنت عايزة اتقدم لاخذ كورس وشهادة pmp من الاسكندرية - مصر
ارجو الافادة بافضل الاماكن التي يمكن الحصول علي الشهادة منها و التكلفة وعدد الساعات واي معلومات اخري 
وشكر


----------



## hhtk7788 (23 مارس 2011)

From February 2009, the U.S. textile and apparel imports to the implementation of the new rules do not meet safety regulations will have a direct and complete destruction of products, businesses violation will be subject to heavy penalties. I learned that this year, Europe, America, Indonesia, New Zealand, toys, shoes and other products began to have new regulations to implement a number of import and export enterprises should respond as soon as possible. The end of December 2008, Indonesia introduced a new requirement of imported products, the export requirements to Indonesias shoes,karen millen dresses, clothing, childrens toys,dsquared shoes 2011, drinks, electrical appliances, food and other consumer products by six importers importing country due up, and in the specified The port and airport imports. At the same time, New Zealand is the label for children pajamas new regulations introduced in April 1, 2009 since the implementation of new regulations on childrens pajamas made more stringent labeling requirements. In addition to shoes and clothing, some countries also have new requirements toy imports. EU in the original "Toy Safety Directive," based on the modifications made specifically prohibit the use of carcinogenic or toxic materials. The trade of these countries introduced new deal, industry experts remind the majority of export enterprises, can take measures to deal with Cho-yon have: First, progress in technical strength, improved technology, the information collection, production processes and related governance standards and so do more; II is the depth of interpretation and analysis of regulations and control of new safety regulations and export trade sector Network access; Third, the relevant parts of the government in this particular period, the enterprises should strengthen the information services and respond to guidance, such as the timely collection of the latest technical trade measures introduced information, counseling lectures for the enterprise. Source: China Times, country


----------



## fido5522 (28 مارس 2011)

*ملاحظات لاجتياز امتحان pmp*

[FONT=&quot]الاخوة الاعزاء[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]الحمدلله بعد اجتياز امتحان [/FONT]pmp [FONT=&quot] بنجاح وبعد الاستفادة من هذا المنتدى الغني، أود ان أشير ببعض الملاحظات للاخوة عسى ان تعم الفائدة على الجميع:[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]طريقة الدراسة:[/FONT]​ · [FONT=&quot]تمت الدراسة من كتاب [/FONT]PMBOK [FONT=&quot] بالاضافة لكتاب ريتا [/FONT] [FONT=&quot] حيث تمت قرائتهم مرة ثم الاعادة مرتين[/FONT]​ · [FONT=&quot]حل اسئلة برنامج ريتا [/FONT]fastrack [FONT=&quot] مهم جدا حل الـ 1500 سؤال تقريبا الموجودين بالبرنامج[/FONT]​ · [FONT=&quot]تم عمل فحص تجريبي 200 سؤال ولمدة 4 ساعات باستخدام برنامج ريتا مرتين ثم باستخدام موقع [/FONT]pmstudy[FONT=&quot] وفشلت في اول مرتين لكن المرة الثالثة كانت النتيجة نجاح[/FONT]​ · [FONT=&quot]طبعا دراسة الكتب جميعها باللغة الانكليزية مع ترجمة الكلمات الغريبة وعمل قائمة بها امر مفيد ومساعد ( سيتم رفع هذه القائمة انشاء الله)[/FONT]​ · [FONT=&quot]استفدت من ملف نزلته من هذا المنتدى عبارة عن ملف اكسل يحتوي على جميع المدخلات والمخرجات والادوات ، حيث باستخدام ميزة الفلاتر بالاكسل تستطيع اظهار اداة وفي مايقابلها المدخل او المخرحج او العملية ، وما عليك الا ان تحاول ان تتذكر بماذا ترتبط ثم تنظر اليها لتعرف ، بهذه الطريقة تتمكن من تقوية ذاكرتك والربط بين المدخلات المخرجات والادوات [/FONT]​ · [FONT=&quot]طبعا الطريقة المشروحة اعلاه تاتي بعد فهم جميع المدخلات والمخرجات والادوات حيث ان الفهم اولا هو المهم[/FONT]​ · [FONT=&quot]فيما يتعلق بالدورة او ما يسمى 35[/FONT]CONTACT HOUR [FONT=&quot]، ليس من الضروري عمل هذه الدورة في حال تم اخذ كورس ادارة مشاريع ( او اي مجال يرتبط بتنظيم وادارة المشاريع) في السابق مثلا في الجامعة او معهد خاص ، ، كم يمكن عمل هذه الدورة على الانترنت باسعار زهيدة من خلال تنزيل بعض المواد والاستماع لها من بعض المواقع المعتمدة وما عليك اخي الا بعمل بحث على النت .[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]عمل الامتحان:[/FONT]​ · [FONT=&quot]يجب تلقي قسط كافي من النوم لا يقل عن 8 ساعات قبل الامتحان[/FONT]​ · [FONT=&quot]استعنت بالترجمة العربية في الامتحان حيث اتت شاشة الاسئلة مقسومة لنصفين علوي عربي وسفلي انكليزي[/FONT]​ · [FONT=&quot]طبعا كنت اعتمد على الانكليزية لانها افضل ومعبرة اكثر ، ولكن استفدت من الترجمة العربية عدة مرات في حال صادفتني اي كلمة غريبة لذا انصح بطلب الترجمة من باب الاستحياط[/FONT]​ · [FONT=&quot]مستوى الاسئلة بشكل عام كان اسهل من مستوى اسئلة فحص ريتا بمعنى لو انك تجاوزت فحص ريتا فسوف تتجاوز الفحص الحقيقي انشاء الله ، ولكن الامر يحتاج الى جهد[/FONT]​ · [FONT=&quot]تم حل جميع الاسئلة ضمن الوقت وزاد معي تقريبا 20 دقيقة للمراجعة وللاسئلة الطويلة[/FONT]​ · [FONT=&quot]طبعا انصح الجميع بترك الاسئلة الطويلة جدا و اسئلة [/FONT]critical path[FONT=&quot] او [/FONT]cost control[FONT=&quot] اللتي تتطلب حسابات ووقت الى الاخر لانها تستهلك وقت كثير [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وارفق لكم اخواني الملفات التالية اللتي ساعدتني في الدراسة عسى ان تستفيدو منها وتدعو لي: [/FONT]​ 1. [FONT=&quot]ملف اكسل يحتوي قائمة الكلمات الانكليزية الغريبة مترجمة للعربية من صنعي[/FONT]​ 2. [FONT=&quot]ملف اكسل يحوي جميع العمليات ( تم شرحه سابقا) وهو من صنع احد االمهندسين في هذا المنتدى[/FONT]​ 3. [FONT=&quot]ملف تم تنزيله مسبقا من هذا المنتدى عبارة عن جدول يحتوي جميع الـ الادوات والمدخلات والمخرجات موزعة بناء على [/FONT]process group & Knowledge area s​ 4. Result analysis form[FONT=&quot] عبارة عن ملف تستطيع ان تسجل فيه نتائج كل فحص تجريبي او نتيجة حل الاسئلة في اخر كل قسم من كتاب ريتا ، بالاضافة الاى الوقت المستهلك ، لتتمكن من معرفة نقاط ضعفك ومدى تقدمك[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]أرجو من الله ان تستفيدو من هذه الملاحظات البسيطة وارجو منكم الدعاء لي بالتوفيق [/FONT]


----------



## مهندس محمد زكى (28 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الفاضل وبارك الله فيك وجعل افاداتك فى موازين حسناتك


----------



## ملتزم (28 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء و نفعك و نفع بك و أشكرك من أعماق قلبي على أدبك و عدم نسيانك و الإشارة إلى مصادر استفدت منها من هذا المنتدى المبارك و المبارك أعضاؤه
والله أخي أنك أثلجت قلبي مثل كثير من الأعضاء الذين أشهد والله أن أمة محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام بخير وبخير و بخير
والله كأن علامات التقدم والرقي الحضاري التي كانت عند هذه الأمة المباركة في عهد العلوم و المعرفة و القراءة بدأت تسطع و بريقها يظهر من قريب و من كل مكان و من كل بلاد الدنيا
الله أكبر ولله الحمد و دعواتكم لي لأنني في طريقي و دراستي بكل حب و حماس
وإن شاء الله الأسبوع القادم سأبدأ بدورة في إدارة المشاريع و بعدها أتجهز للإمتحان حيث أنني أسعى في هذا الأمر منذ وقت
الحمد لله والصلاةوالسلام على رسول الله
والسلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أخوكم أبوسامي


----------



## Jordan079 (28 مارس 2011)

مبارك أخي ..


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (29 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير و الله يبارك لك في الشهادة اللي حصلت عليها و ينفعك بها


----------



## fido5522 (29 مارس 2011)

ملتزم قال:


> جزاك الله خير الجزاء و نفعك و نفع بك و أشكرك من أعماق قلبي على أدبك و عدم نسيانك و الإشارة إلى مصادر استفدت منها من هذا المنتدى المبارك و المبارك أعضاؤه
> والله أخي أنك أثلجت قلبي مثل كثير من الأعضاء الذين أشهد والله أن أمة محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام بخير وبخير و بخير
> والله كأن علامات التقدم والرقي الحضاري التي كانت عند هذه الأمة المباركة في عهد العلوم و المعرفة و القراءة بدأت تسطع و بريقها يظهر من قريب و من كل مكان و من كل بلاد الدنيا
> الله أكبر ولله الحمد و دعواتكم لي لأنني في طريقي و دراستي بكل حب و حماس
> ...




هذا واجبي اخي الكريم ، وشكرا على اطراءك، ووفقك الله للحصول على الشهادة، واي استفسار نحن جاهزون


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (30 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً - ألف مبروك النجاح


----------



## asiaghost (3 أبريل 2011)

اوجزت فوفيت بارك الله فيك


----------



## bryar (5 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا ومبروك النجاح هل الترجمة العربية موجودة في جميع مراكز الأمتحان؟


----------



## emofleh (5 أبريل 2011)

مبارك عليك النجاح وبالتوفيق


----------



## engameramer (5 أبريل 2011)

نبارك لك الحصول على هذه الشهاده 

ونحن طور التحضير لهذا الامتحان ونشكرك على ما قدمته من نصائح ونسأل الله أن ينفع بعلمك 

ولا اخفيك استفدت من الملفات التي ارفقتها وساعدتني كثيرا


----------



## الزين طه (5 أبريل 2011)

thanks


----------



## civil_eng1001 (6 أبريل 2011)

شكرا يا اخي علي المعلومات القيمة دي واللي هتفيدنا كتتتير ان شاء الله في الامتحان


----------



## hardyheart (13 أبريل 2011)

بالنسبة لنا نحن أصحاب الخبرة البسطية حيث أنني خريجة من ثلاث سنوات تخصصي إدارة التشييد هل يمكن لنا التقدم للامتحان أرجو إفادتي.


----------



## anass81 (14 أبريل 2011)

hardyheart قال:


> بالنسبة لنا نحن أصحاب الخبرة البسطية حيث أنني خريجة من ثلاث سنوات تخصصي إدارة التشييد هل يمكن لنا التقدم للامتحان أرجو إفادتي.



السلام عليكم

ليس هناك ما يمنع من تقدمك للامتحان وخاصة أن اختصاصك ادارة تشييد


----------



## mohamedkhattab1 (14 أبريل 2011)

*عاجل للافادة من اصحاب الخبرة*

:19:أرجو الافادة بخصوص الامتحان ..فاننى تم تقديمى للامتحان منذ اسبوع و لم ياتى لى الموافقة حتى الان هل تتاخر هكذا.. ثانيا للاسف هسافر السعود\ية فى خلال اسبوع و كنت انوى دخول الامتحان فى مصر و لكن اظن انى لن الحق..فهل يوجد حد دخل من السعودية و ياريت يوافينى باماكن الامتحان فى السعودية و شكرا:75:


----------



## anass81 (14 أبريل 2011)

mohamedkhattab1 قال:


> :19:أرجو الافادة بخصوص الامتحان ..فاننى تم تقديمى للامتحان منذ اسبوع و لم ياتى لى الموافقة حتى الان هل تتاخر هكذا.. ثانيا للاسف هسافر السعود\ية فى خلال اسبوع و كنت انوى دخول الامتحان فى مصر و لكن اظن انى لن الحق..فهل يوجد حد دخل من السعودية و ياريت يوافينى باماكن الامتحان فى السعودية و شكرا:75:



السلام عليكم

هل تقصد ب "تقديمك للامتحان" هو ال register حتى تكون مؤهل للامتحان qualified ?

إن كان هذا قصدك , فالموافقة ممكن أن تأخذ من 7-12 يوم 

أما بالنسبة للسعودية , فهناك العديد من الزملاء أخذوا الامتحان فيها بإمكانك مراسلتهم على الخاص 
ومنهم 

emofleh


----------



## تامر عبد الله (26 أبريل 2011)

sameh79 قال:


> أخي العزيز ، يتم التقديم للأمتحان عن طريق الموقع الالكتروني ل pmi ومرفق اليك ملف لكيفية حساب ساعات الخبره المطلوبه وقد أستخدمته من قبل في التقدم للأمتحان ، وبالتوفيق لك


 أخى العزيز ممكن ترفع الملف لانى ما حصلته ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (27 أبريل 2011)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد التابعى (27 أبريل 2011)

احب اخبركم يا جماعه ان انا الحمدلله نجحت اليوم فى اختبار الpmp و دى كانت المحاوله الثانيه ليه و الحمدلله الفضل لله ثم لمشاركات اخوانا فى المنتدى ال ساعدتنى فعلا على النجاح و دى بعض ملاحظاتى التى ارجو ان تكون مفيده للاعضاء ال بيفكروا يدخلوا الامتحان:

* اولا انا اخترت اداء الامتحلن بالاستعانه بالترجمه العربيه و اعتقد انها مفيده على الاقل فى التاكد من المعرفه التامه للاسئله لان فى بعض الاحيان بيكون فيه كلمات صعبه و بتشوفها لاول مره و ده ممكن يأثر فى اختيارك للاجابه الصحيحيه.

*ثانيا انا انصح ان يتم قراءة كتاب ريتا مره واحده بنفس الترتيب بتاعه (يعنى الفصل الاول ثم الثانى .. وهكذا حتى اخر فصل) , و بعد كده يتم القراءه مره او مرتين بالعمليات ( يعنى الinitiation و العمليات التى تجرى فيها ثم الplanning و العمليات التى تجرى بها .. و هكذا حتى الclosing ) لان تركيب الامتحان و كذلك التقييم بيبقى على اساس العمليات (project processes ) و ليس على اساس ال(knowledge areas ), وطبعا ماننساش الprofessional and social resposibility 

* ثالثا اهم حاجه هى حل الاسئله الموجوده فى اخر كل فصل فى اول قراءه ثم بعد كده انا انصح بالتركيز فى حل الاسئله الموجوده فى الpm fastrack ( و برضه على اساس الprocesses ) علشان ده نفعنى قوى فى الامتحان علشان اغلب اسئلة الامتحان بتكون قريبه قوى منه فى شكلها و المضمون كمان بس بتكون بلغه او كلمات مختلفه بس بتكون يعنى بنفس المعنى او الموقف.

*رابعا اهم حاجه هو التركيز و هدوء الاعصاب قبل و اثناء الامتحان علشان ده مهم جدا( يعنى قراءة الاسئله بهدوء والحرص على قراءة التعليمات الخاصه بالامتحان( 15minuts tutorials ) علشان دول مهمين قوى فى الاول للتعود على الجهاز و اهم حاجه هدوء الاعصاب تمهيدا للبدء فى الاجابه و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله.

اتمنى ان تكون مساهمتى البسيطه دى يعنى مساعده لأى عضو و تفيده فى اجتياز عقبة الامتحان و ينجح ان شاء اللهز


----------



## mos (27 أبريل 2011)

ألف مبروك 
وبالتوفيق دائما


----------



## azizmech (27 أبريل 2011)

1000000000000000 مبروووووووووووك


----------



## mahmoudhassaballa (27 أبريل 2011)

الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
ونحن فى الدرب سائرون باذن الله


----------



## قلم معماري (27 أبريل 2011)

الف مبروك الحمد والشكر لله


----------



## مهندس سيمنز (27 أبريل 2011)

الف الف مبروووووووووووووك , ومن نجاج الى نجاح ان شاء الله , الله يوفقك في حياتك العملية ..


----------



## حسن مدنى (27 أبريل 2011)

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا باشمهندس


----------



## طلال السعدي (27 أبريل 2011)

الف مبروك ياباشمهندس وعقبالنا يارب


----------



## aboyahia (28 أبريل 2011)

الف مبروك ونتمنى لك التوفيق دائما


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (1 مايو 2011)

ألف مليون مبروك ودعواتكم عندي امتحان 19/05


----------



## hhmdan (1 مايو 2011)

مبروووك ووفقك الله للخير


----------



## م.أبوعلي إياد (1 مايو 2011)

ألف مبروك .. يا بشمهندس .. منها الى الأكبر منها إن شاء الله

ألاحظ أنك لم تذكر شيئ عن الـ pm bok .. هل درست منه ؟؟

أرجو الإفادة


----------



## محمد التابعى (2 مايو 2011)

الله يبارك فيك يا باشا, بالنسبه لكتاب الpmbok انا قرأته مره واحده يعنى لمجرد الاطلاع بس يعنى انا شايف ان اهم حاجه بعد القراءه هى حل الاسئله . و ربنا يوفق الجميع ان شاء الله


----------



## م/ محمد البغدادي (2 مايو 2011)

ألف مبروك النجاح في الامتحان
وعقبالنا إن شاء الله


----------



## م/ محمد البغدادي (3 مايو 2011)

أولاً: ألف مبروك لنجاحك في امتحان pmp
وثانياً: شكرا جزيلاً على الملاحظات القيمة التي ستفيدني إن شاء الله في التقديم لامتحان pmp


----------



## mohamedkhattab1 (3 مايو 2011)

الف مبروك بس كنت بسال انت نجحتها من اول مرة ..علشان كل اللى اعرفهم قالولى محدش بياخدها من اول مره


----------



## boushy (3 مايو 2011)

10000000000000000000000000000000000000*ألف مبروك *


----------



## ahs93 (4 مايو 2011)

many thanks for vaully information and keep like this


----------



## hhmdan (5 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك ورعاك


----------



## الزين ابو احمد (6 مايو 2011)

مشكورين وربنا يوفقكم. ارجو منكم مدى بعنوان معهد متخصص لدراسة كوسات pmp فى القاهرة مع العلم باننى من السودان وكذلك البريد الالكترونى


----------



## albusaidi2008 (6 مايو 2011)

محمد التابعى قال:


> احب اخبركم يا جماعه ان انا الحمدلله نجحت اليوم فى اختبار الpmp و دى كانت المحاوله الثانيه ليه و الحمدلله الفضل لله ثم لمشاركات اخوانا فى المنتدى ال ساعدتنى فعلا على النجاح و دى بعض ملاحظاتى التى ارجو ان تكون مفيده للاعضاء ال بيفكروا يدخلوا الامتحان:
> 
> * اولا انا اخترت اداء الامتحلن بالاستعانه بالترجمه العربيه و اعتقد انها مفيده على الاقل فى التاكد من المعرفه التامه للاسئله لان فى بعض الاحيان بيكون فيه كلمات صعبه و بتشوفها لاول مره و ده ممكن يأثر فى اختيارك للاجابه الصحيحيه.
> 
> ...


 
اخي العزيز لدي بعض الاسئلة :
1) "اخترت اداء الامتحلن بالاستعانه بالترجمه العربيه"
كيف هي الية المساعدة انا سجلت للامتحان في شهر 6 ولحظت هذا الاخيار ولكن
لم يكن واضحا ولذلك تجاهلته .
لدي ضعف في اللغة الانجليزية .
كذلك ما العمل في حالتي الان حيث اني سجلت للامتحان ولم اضف هذه المساعده فكيف اقوم بالتعدبل الان ؟ ما هي الطريقة 

2)الpm fastrack امتحان الكتروني به 1500 سؤال حسب علمي 
ولكنه ليس مجاننا وسعره 299 دولار هل هذا قصدك بالامتحان ؟
هل قمت بشراءه لانه الكتاب ياتي معه demo فقط
ارجة التوضيح

3) مراجعي كتالي :
PMP exam Prep Sixth edition Rits's book

THE PMP EXAM How to pass on your first try , Andy Crowe

PMBOK 
هل هذه المراجع كافية اخي ؟

مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد التابعى (7 مايو 2011)

والله بالنسبه للمساعده باللغه العربيه , هى بتفيد بس فى ترجمة بعض الكلمات الموجوده فى الاسئله لان فى بعض الاحيان الاسئله بيكون فيها كلمه او كلمتين بيبقوا اول مره بتشوفهم و فى اغلب الاحيان بيكونوا مؤثرين فى فهمك للسؤال و بالتالى فى االاجابه عليه بس نصيحتى انك تلجأ لقراءة السؤال بالعربى لو لقيت اى كلمه مش فاهمها او لو مش فاهم السؤال من اصله بس ياريت ماتضيع الوقت فى الذهاب بين الترجمتين( الشاشه بتبقى منقسمه نصفين العلوى للعربى و السفلى للانجليزى) علشان ما تستهلكش وقت اكتر من اللازم فى اجابتك للاسئله. اما بالنسبه للpm fastrack فهو موجود بالمنتدى هنا و ممكن تنزله بسهوله و تقدر تستخدمه سواء فى اجراء امتحان كامل او حسب العمليات او مناطق المعرفه و هو مفيد جدا علشان يعنى اسئلة الامتحان بتبقى زيه ىعنى بنفس المعنى. انا شايف ان كتاب ريتا كافى و نصيحتى هى عدم التشتيت فى استخدام مصادر مذاكره كتيره بس التركيز يكون اكتر فى حل اكبر قدر ممكن من الاسئله و تكون على اساس العمليات علشان هى دى طريقة وضع الامتحان و كذلك التقييم بيكون على اساسه, و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد التابعى (7 مايو 2011)

هى دى كانت المره التانيه و انا كل ال اعرفهم نجحوا من تانى مره


----------



## albusaidi2008 (7 مايو 2011)

محمد التابعى قال:


> والله بالنسبه للمساعده باللغه العربيه , هى بتفيد بس فى ترجمة بعض الكلمات الموجوده فى الاسئله لان فى بعض الاحيان الاسئله بيكون فيها كلمه او كلمتين بيبقوا اول مره بتشوفهم و فى اغلب الاحيان بيكونوا مؤثرين فى فهمك للسؤال و بالتالى فى االاجابه عليه بس نصيحتى انك تلجأ لقراءة السؤال بالعربى لو لقيت اى كلمه مش فاهمها او لو مش فاهم السؤال من اصله بس ياريت ماتضيع الوقت فى الذهاب بين الترجمتين( الشاشه بتبقى منقسمه نصفين العلوى للعربى و السفلى للانجليزى) علشان ما تستهلكش وقت اكتر من اللازم فى اجابتك للاسئله. اما بالنسبه للpm fastrack فهو موجود بالمنتدى هنا و ممكن تنزله بسهوله و تقدر تستخدمه سواء فى اجراء امتحان كامل او حسب العمليات او مناطق المعرفه و هو مفيد جدا علشان يعنى اسئلة الامتحان بتبقى زيه ىعنى بنفس المعنى. انا شايف ان كتاب ريتا كافى و نصيحتى هى عدم التشتيت فى استخدام مصادر مذاكره كتيره بس التركيز يكون اكتر فى حل اكبر قدر ممكن من الاسئله و تكون على اساس العمليات علشان هى دى طريقة وضع الامتحان و كذلك التقييم بيكون على اساسه, و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


 
اخي محمد ذكرت لك اني حجزت للامتحان بدون طلب مساعده في اللغة العربية فكيف الحين استطيع 
اغير واضيف هذي الميزة ؟

كذلك ايهما مفروض احفظ rita Process Chart او PM bok Chart ?


----------



## نانسي عادل (8 مايو 2011)

ألف مبروك على النجاح و الملفات المرفقه لكن أريد أن أسأل هل استعنت بال Audio CD الخاص بكتاب ريتا فقد علمت انه مفيد و اذا كان موجود لدىأحد من الساده المهندسين فأرجو رفعه على المنتدى حيث ان تكرار سماعه يساعد على حفظ المصطلحات الهامه


----------



## ابوفارس555 (8 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا والف الف مبرووووووك النجاح


----------



## Arefaat (8 مايو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## Arefaat (8 مايو 2011)

ألف مبروك و عقبالنا


----------



## boushy (10 مايو 2011)

*ألف مبروك .. يا بشمهندس .. منها الى الأكبر منها إن شاء الله
هل انت محمد رزق التابعي 
 *


----------



## boushy (10 مايو 2011)

*ألف مبروك .. يا بشمهندس .. منها الى الأكبر منها إن شاء الله
*


----------



## محمد التابعى (11 مايو 2011)

الله يبارك فيك، انا مش محمد رزق التابعى


----------



## mutaz80 (11 مايو 2011)

:75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75:

الف الف مبروك


----------



## احمدهارون (12 مايو 2011)

congratulations bros


----------



## hhmdan (14 مايو 2011)

مبرروووووووووووك ووفقك الله للخير ونفع بك


----------



## Samirabo (15 مايو 2011)

Congratulations ,
Thanks so much 4 ur notes, just a quick question plz as I`ll e taking the exam soon here in Ottawa,Canada...I have a lot of exam samples beside Rita`s fast track so do u think I should be OK just reviewing Rita`s or have to go beyond that?

regards,


----------



## safety113 (15 مايو 2011)

*Congratulations
الف مبروك
*


----------



## بودى59 (24 مايو 2011)

ألف مبرووووووووك وعقبال ال PgMP


----------



## dbaman (6 يوليو 2011)

تحديثا للموضوع وين اضافات الشباب


----------



## محمد التابعى (7 يوليو 2011)

sorry for not responding qickly as I was out, from my side I think it is better to concenterate with one source only and don't disturb yourself as the exam itself will be testing on the same ideas as PM Fasttrack, Hopping you all t
he success


----------



## reservoir (2 أغسطس 2011)

مبروك لجميع الناجحين

والحمدالله انا كمان نجحت قبل شهر من المرة الاولى


----------



## eljumbazy143 (24 سبتمبر 2011)

ياريت ياجماعة الخير لو احد يرفع لنا المصادر المهمة مثل
rita الاصدار السابع
fast trak 7th edition مع الكراك
واي مصادر اخرى
شكرا لكم وجزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## eljumbazy143 (28 سبتمبر 2011)

وينكم ياجماعة الخير


----------



## نادر فؤاد (11 ديسمبر 2012)

ادعولي أنجح في الإمتحان ... أنهيت الدورة قبل أسبوع بس خايف من الإمتحان كتير مع إني كنت بحس حالي فاهم كثير بالدورة وكنت بجاوب على الأسئلة اللي بعطينا إياها الدكتور على طول من دون مذاكرة يمكن بحكم شغلي في إدارة المشاريع ... بس هل الخبرة بتكفي إني أتقدم للإمتحان ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## tsfernin (11 مايو 2013)

شكري الخاص
للمنتدى والأخوة المشرفين
للأخوة الذين طرحوا لنا بعض الدروس المستفادة عن امتحان pmp
للأخوة الذين طرحوا استفساراتهم وأسئلتهم
فعلا معلومات مفيدة ومهمة

بارك الله فيكم جميعا .. وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتكم

أخوكم / طه البرغثي


----------



## ElMazagangy (12 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## mhamidge (25 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كنت اتمني ان اعرف الاوراق المطلوبة التي اقوم بتقديمها قبل الامتحانات والتدريب والمذاكرة
انا عندي شهادة خبرة اولي 10 سنوات ولاخري بعدها خمس سنوات 
هل هذا كافي وما صور الاوراق المطلوب تقديمها وهل هنا مثال 
افيدوني جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hraisha_88 (25 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

إستفدت صراحة إستفادة عظيمة بالتجارب الناجحة لأعضاء هذا المنتدى 

وطلب من الأخوة المحبين لنشر العلم والخير :

ياريت من عنده برنامج المحاكاة 

Rita Fastrac 

ينفع به إخوانه وجزاكم الله خيرا .​


----------



## atefzd (7 مارس 2015)

في نفس اخش على امتحان pmp


----------



## shams alafag (31 مارس 2015)

جزاكم الله خير


----------

